# Clippers Sign Ruben Patterson



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> The Los Angeles Clippers today signed free agent forward Ruben Patterson. Per team policy, terms of the deal were not released.
> 
> A nine-year NBA veteran, Patterson is coming off a successful 2006-07 season in Milwaukee, where he established new career-highs by averaging 14.7 points, 2.9 assists and 31.4 minutes per game. Patterson appeared in 81 games for the Bucks, equaling a career-high while also tying his career-high with 5.4 rebounds per game. Patterson shot 55 percent from the field last season, his highest field goal percentage as a pro.
> 
> “We are thrilled to add Ruben to our team,” Clippers Vice President of Basketball Operations Elgin Baylor said. “Ruben plays hard every single night. He is an aggressive defensive player and has a real enthusiasm for the game. He gives 100 percent every game.”





> “I am really excited by our signing of Ruben Patterson,” Clippers head coach Mike Dunleavy said. “He is a great competitor. I have always admired the intensity he brings from game to game. His versatility will help improve our team.”


Link

Wow, like I said, a move was bound to happen, but this wasn't expected. I guess we have our backup SG now. Does that make 14 on the roster not counting Korolev?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

ugh, bye bye Jordan & Korolev. Patterson is OK, but he's always seemed like a knucklehead to me. Anyone know if he's wised up since leaving portland?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i am surprised...was not expecting this at all...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow. I wasn't expecting this either. Oh well though, he can play solid D and bang inside. Miami hopefully has plans for another SF.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow indeed. This came out of nowhere. I was thinking of Patterson today and wondering where he was going to end up but I never expected the Clippers. I don't know what to think of this, Patterson can play but he carries MAJOR baggage. I guess time will tell how this unfolds.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I think the good outweighs the bad. His defense is as tough as they come.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe stopper!

... yeah.... right


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

What's the point? With Elton Brand out for 6 months u might as well tank for the top pick.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I wonder for how much and long he signed for. The Clippers didn't have too much to offer ~3.5 mil and I am not sure if they even offered that so this might be a stop gap issue where he is looking for a better pay day for next season.

Also I guess this means that Korolev is gone for sure and Jordan will be somewhere in Europe for the season.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

WOW!! I thought we would sign another big man. 
I think Patterson can help the team. He plays with energy, good rebounder for his size, plays good defense, scrappy and knows how to play without the ball.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This better not mean Thornton gets less PT...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Why? He should have gone with Boston for less or Miami. Clippers are not going anywhere this upcoming season. They just need to be top five bad. As statistics shown, worst teams don't really get first picks. Let's see if he can keep this team up defensively at least.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

This makes no sense! Were suppose to tank this season!


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Waived Singleton for Patterson? I don't know how I feel right now.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

ive hated Ruben Patterson with a passion for a long time, even more when he declared himself the "kobe stopper" 
and HE CANT SHOOT, he cant make a shot if his life depended on it, he is like a older, Corey Maggette  
but oh well atleast the CLippers are trying


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> ugh, bye bye Jordan & Korolev. Patterson is OK, but he's always seemed like a knucklehead to me. Anyone know if he's wised up since leaving portland?


Since 2002 he has been relatively "clean" law-wise. The only legal issue he has gotten himself into in the last 4-5 years was forgetting to register as a sex offender, which was claimed that it was an "oversight."


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*WHY?*

well at least their trying right?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

So, our roster ends up to look like this:
PG: Sam Cassell | Brevin Knight | Shaun Livingston
SG: Cuttino Mobley | Ruben Patterson | Guillermo Diaz
SF: Corey Maggette | Quinton Ross | Al Thornton
PF: Tim Thomas | Josh Powell | Elton Brand
CE: Chris Kaman | Paul Davis | Aaron Williams

Korolev agreed, but looks like he's a goner unless we appeal for a 16th roster spot and get it, but should we use that extra spot on Yarik? Patterson can play the SG/SF, but the thing I like is he's not afraid to go and guard some PF's, along with some PG's. Don't we already have a defensive stopper in Q? Why do we need another is my question, unless were just going to use him to spell Mobley. I hope we don't sign Jordan unless we plan on keeping him on the roster.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And the Lakers vs Clippers rivalry just heat up... Kobe vs "Kobe stopper"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

It never hurts to have another defensive stopper. I like this signing... hope dumbleavy plays him...vada


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I bet Patterson signed with the Clips just so he could play Kobe 4 times a year... Kidding aside, this is pretty surprising. The Clips needed a big man more than a guy like Patterson. I was hoping to see Thornton get significant playing time, but this signing probably says otherwise.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> So, our roster ends up to look like this:
> PG: Sam Cassell | Brevin Knight | Shaun Livingston
> SG: Cuttino Mobley | Ruben Patterson | Guillermo Diaz
> SF: Corey Maggette | Quinton Ross | Al Thornton
> ...


That's what i'm thinkin, we need more outside shooters at the 2 and 3 spots, not another perimeter defender who is a below average shooter. Patterson and Knight are two of the worse outside shooters at their respective positions in the league. I hope that Dumbleavy doesn't ever put them two on the court at the same time.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Sometimes I wonder what the hell is going on... we're going to be a mediocre team this season and may not even make the playoffs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The signing probably indicates that the Clippers are going to go small, which means a more up tempo style.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

i bet he will play more 4 then he does 2 for your team. 3 at least. not a lot of 2.

he is good if he keeps his head str8, just dont let him around your wifes, he will beat them up and do other stuff


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/sports/patterson-clippers-game-1835252-team-ruben



> Seeking to improve a defense that took a step backward last season, the Clippers have agreed to a *one-year deal* with veteran free-agent forward Ruben Patterson.





> "Along with Brevin Knight, whom the Clippers just signed, I’m going to bring energy and intensity every night,’’ Patterson said.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Al Thornton has to play PF or else he wont see much playing time.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank goodness its only a year, I noticed that Patterson is 32 already??? When did that happen? I remember when he was a rookie..... damn i'm getting old.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

leidout said:


> Thank goodness its only a year, I noticed that Patterson is 32 already??? When did that happen? I remember when he was a rookie..... damn i'm getting old.


Don't feel bad, I remember him as a rookie with the Lakers too and i'm only 19.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> With a gaping hole in their front court caused by the injury to power forward Elton Brand, the Clippers made a stop-gap move by signing free-agent forward Ruben Patterson.
> 
> Last season, his ninth in the NBA, the 32-year-old Patterson had a career year with the Bucks, his fifth team. He played in 81 games, averaged a career-high 14.7 points, and equaled his career high with 5.4 rebounds. He shot a career-high 55% from the floor.
> 
> "I am really excited by our signing of Ruben Patterson," Clippers Coach Mike Dunleavy said. "He is a great competitor. I have always admired the intensity he brings from game to game."



http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...y?coll=la-headlines-sports&ctrack=3&cset=true


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*COOL!! AWESOME ADDITION!!! RUBEN gives a 100% Night In NIGHT OUT!!! YEAH, BABY!!!*


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Did Dunleavy coach Patterson in Portland or was Dunleavy gone by the time Patterson got there?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Did Dunleavy coach Patterson in Portland or was Dunleavy gone by the time Patterson got there?


Looks like he got there right after Dunleavy was fired. I'm guessing Dunleavy always wanted him.

Anyone else noticed we haven't signed one guy who can shoot yet?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

leidout said:


> Looks like he got there right after Dunleavy was fired. I'm guessing Dunleavy always wanted him.
> 
> Anyone else noticed we haven't signed one guy who can shoot yet?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

YES.....damnit 

we were already a poor shooting team even when he made the playoffs a couple seasons ago, and we arent doing **** to upgrade
Knight, by what ive seen him play he cant shoot for **** 
Ruben patterson, couldnt make a Jumper if his life depended on it 

and im i dont know......**** it, it is going to be interesting to see what happens this season or what kinda offense "Dumbleavy" lol runs, he might get away from that boooring half court n move to a faster paced offense who knows

im hoping if this Jared Jordan guy is as good as some of you make it seem, shooter especially 

WHY NOT ****ING SIGN HIM!!!
:azdaja:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't understand this team. They refuse to play Singleton and let him go only to pick up Patterson? Atleast Singleton could shoot and block shots.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> I don't understand this team. They refuse to play Singleton and let him go only to pick up Patterson? Atleast Singleton could shoot and block shots.


good point


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm not sure how I feel about the signing. I mean it is better than nothing... 

At least its only one year. Everyone plays better in one year contracts.


----------

